# NetBeans compiled - Konsole starten



## Blup (22. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mir heute das aktuelle JDK mitsamt NetBeans runtergeladen und installiert und zum Test ein kleines Hello World geschrieben:


```
public class Hallo{ 

    public static void main (String[] args) { 

        System.out.println("Hello @All"); 
    } 
}
```

Habe das dann mit NetBeans compiled und ausgeführt. => Läuft ohne Probleme. Wenn ich jetzt aber das Programm "händisch" sprich von Konsole starten möchte mit


```
java HelloWorld
```

bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung



			
				Konsole hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Hallo



weiß jemand von euch woran das liegen könnte? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar ...

lg


----------



## Caffè Latte (22. Mrz 2006)

Hi,

nach dem Kompilieren mit Netbeans liegen die Klassen unter ~/netbeans/_Projekt_/build/classes. Leichter auszuführen sind sie über ~/netbeans/_Projekt_/dist. Dort findet sich ein jar-Archiv, das du mit "java -jar _meinArchiv.jar_ starten kannst.

Hoffe es hilft,

Caffè Latte

PS: ~ ist dein Homeverzeichnis


----------



## Blup (22. Mrz 2006)

Warum das denn? Is ja totaler Schwachsinn ...

Hab gerade keinen Zugriff auf die Dateien, deswegen meine Frage: mainArchiv.jar ist dann das JAR mit meiner Klasse, die ich dann ausführen kann? Und was genau befindet sich unter ~/netbeans/Projekt/build/classes ?

Danke!

lg


----------



## motschow (22. Mrz 2006)

Netbeans organisiert die .java und .form-Dateien im unterordner src ud die Kompilierten Klassen (F9) im Unterordner classes\[Package-Name]\
des meinArchiv.jar ist des .jar Archiv mit den Klassen, die du in deinem Projekt hat und der Manifest-Datei


----------



## Blup (23. Mrz 2006)

OK, thx. Werd mal gucken. Find das zwar extrem umständlich aber wenn NetBeans das so will ... naja!

Danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe!

lg


----------

